

C++ clear winner in Google language tests - telma1234
http://www.computing.co.uk/ctg/news/2076322/-winner-google-language-tests

======
stevoski
The article says "best _performing_ language". Quite different from "best
language"

~~~
ignifero
Aesthetic reasons aside, in production systems, performance is all that
matters.

~~~
_delirium
Getting features implemented: 1) at all; and 2) correctly; can also be
important.

------
planb
The article (or better: the paper which the article is referencing) says that
C++ is the "best-performing" programming language. That's a whole different
thing (or everyone would still be coding in assembler).

------
route66
previously discussed here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2615096>

------
kahawe
C/C++ has always been somewhat elusive for me; during study and work so far, I
did almost everything BUT C/C++. So, how to get started on modern C++? Can
anyone recommend books, websites, best practices or other resources?

I know the Java guys are very fond of their eclipse/netbeans/IDEA and
ant/maven; what do C++ projects nowadays look like and what are the typical
tools used to code and build? Are there any library collections or tools one
should definitely check out? Are there any "industry standards"?

And while we are at it: what about COBOL? Any chance of learning that without
having a 40 ton mainframe and the necessary nuclear power plant to run it at
home?

~~~
sbalea
First of all, for practical reasons, do not learn C++. Sure, dive into C,
it'll teach you a great deal about programming close to the metal. But I
consider C++ unnecessary these days, outside niches such as game programming.
You'll be an order of magnitude more productive if you go with a higher level
language and drop down to pure C when you need performance.

That being said, if you insist on C++, Visual Studio on Windows, XCode on Mac
and KDevelop on Linux would be my IDEs of choice. On Linux and Mac most people
use vim or emacs though. Libraries to look into would be the standard STL and
Boost. Qt or wxWidgets for GUIs.

COBOL? I'm sure you can run it on a modern computer, hell, my iphone is an
order of magnitude more powerful than the mainframes from 30-40 years ago...
but in the name of all that's good and holy, why would you ever want to do
that?

~~~
ignifero
My understanding is that C++ is a highest-level programming language. What
would be a higher-than-C++ level language?

~~~
fossuser
He's probably referring to interpreted languages (Python, Ruby etc.)

~~~
ignifero
why is that considered higher level?

~~~
fossuser
It mostly depends on your definition of 'higher level' (since all of these
languages are Turing Complete languages). I've heard interpreted languages
referred to as higher level because of things like dynamic typing (also being
typesafe) and their variety of built in data structures and methods that
create a greater level of abstraction for the programmer. I think the 'higher
level' term is used often to refer to observed levels of abstraction even if
it's not technically accurate.

